# Fracino Contempo gas problem



## The Coffee Camp

Hi all

My contempo has started playing up when igniting on gas, seems to need the primer holding in for extra long periods of time before she stays alight, then when boiler reaches temperature it goes out and needs re lighting again. its new and has plenty of gas, have tried a different regulator and am stuck with what to try next, Any help appreciated.

Nick


----------



## El carajillo

Not familiar with the machine but with gas heaters /boilers slow ignition and flame failure can be caused by the thermocouple or by contamination / soot on flame failure device.


----------



## The Coffee Camp

Thank you, will take the lid off and give it a clean, Only been used a few times so shouldn't really be that dirty though.


----------



## coffeebean

Defo thermocouple - you can use a domestic boiler one on a Contempo - they are only a couple of quid from a plumbers merchant and fairly easy to fit.


----------



## tomsteggall

Hi the coffee camp-did you manage to fix your gas problem by replacing the thermocouple? I just bought the same machine and suffering a similar problem. 2 fire ups and now when it gets to pressure the gas switches off. Can you help?


----------



## coffeebean

tomsteggall said:


> Hi the coffee camp-did you manage to fix your gas problem by replacing the thermocouple? I just bought the same machine and suffering a similar problem. 2 fire ups and now when it gets to pressure the gas switches off. Can you help?


Sounds like thermocouple to me - domestic boiler thermocouple will work fine on this machine and will cost you less than a fiver from a plumbing supplies shop. Easiest to get to it from underneath the machine than the top!


----------



## tomsteggall

Great advice, will try and get it fixed today, thanks!


----------

